# Croc wire strippers



## McClary’s Electrical

jkwallz said:


> Thinking about trying a pair of croc wire strippers just curious if anyones tried them and what the think.


 


They're great, the spring is twice as strong as Klein's, so they always open for you (unlike Klein) I've had two pair.


----------



## Bkessler

I don't always use strippers buy when I do, I prefer Ideal super t's.











Stay busy my friends.


----------



## ethaninmotion

Bkessler said:


> I don't always you strippers buy when I do, I prefer Ideal super t's.
> 
> Stay busy my friends.


Best I've tried so far.


----------



## jkwallz

mcclary's electrical said:


> They're great, the spring is twice as strong as Klein's, so they always open for you (unlike Klein) I've had two pair.


 Thanks Ill probably give them a shot,just curious where are the made?


----------



## Josue

these are the ones I use


----------



## thegoldenboy

Josue said:


> these are the ones I use


I use those as well and would not recommend them. As for the croc's, Ive never seen a pair in person nor does their website say where they're made. I would certainly try them out.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> I use those as well and would not recommend them. As for the croc's, Ive never seen a pair in person nor does their website say where they're made. I would certainly try them out.


Why wouldn't you use them?? 
I find them to be alright.:thumbsup:


----------



## thegoldenboy

I had one pair, and they lasted almost forever but the cutting edge got dull so I replaced them. Brand new right out of the package I cut one piece of solid copper #12 and it put a rather good nic right in the cutting edge. So much so that I would have to open them manually. 

Then the locking mechanism got extremely loose so that after every wire I stripped, it would lock itself up on me and I would have to reset it each time. I was making up a lot of temp panels up that day and it got quite annoying so I drilled out the rivet. 

Needless to say, once this pair meets it's end I'll be looking elsewhere. Not bashing Klein but I wouldn't go back to them myself.


----------



## Josue

thegoldenboy said:


> I had one pair, and they lasted almost forever but the cutting edge got dull so I replaced them. Brand new right out of the package I cut one piece of solid copper #12 and it put a rather good nic right in the cutting edge. So much so that I would have to open them manually.
> 
> Then the locking mechanism got extremely loose so that after every wire I stripped, it would lock itself up on me and I would have to reset it each time. I was making up a lot of temp panels up that day and it got quite annoying so I drilled out the rivet.
> 
> Needless to say, once this pair meets it's end I'll be looking elsewhere. Not bashing Klein but I wouldn't go back to them myself.


Wow!

Good thing I have a good pair!!!


I've heard so many good reviews about ideal stippers that my next pair will be ideal!!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

thegoldenboy said:


> I use those as well and would not recommend them. As for the croc's, Ive never seen a pair in person nor does their website say where they're made. I would certainly try them out.


 


Well used:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

As carried daily:


----------



## GEORGE D

mcclary's electrical said:


> As carried daily:
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5252"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5253"/>


Man, you guys are taunting me with that compact, is it really worth the 30 40 bucks? Sure looks tempting, considering I just got on the Wera wagon.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

GEORGE D said:


> Man, you guys are taunting me with that compact, is it really worth the 30 40 bucks? Sure looks tempting, considering I just got on the Wera wagon.


 

I walk up to most service calls with just that on my belt. I'll use it to take covers off and see what's going on. They're not for everybody, but they've probably saved me 1,000,000 trips to the truck since I bought them. I was a Klein 10-n-1 guy, but always lost bits. I've carried this for a year and haven't lost parts. I would have been through 2 or 3 Klein's in that amount of time.


----------



## thegoldenboy

I pretty much agree with mcclary on this one. I too was an 11 - 1 guy, went through two 10 - 1's before that due to lost or damaged bits etc. My 11 - 1 was stolen from one of the guys around my shop (I know exactly who, but it's not worth the confrontation.) I picked up the Kompact and the great thing is, lost a tip? No problem, just replace it. The chuck will accept your 5/16s or 1/4" holders no problems. It was worth the money in my eyes. Plus I'm the only guy around with one so I know if it grows legs. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

thegoldenboy said:


> I pretty much agree with mcclary on this one. I too was an 11 - 1 guy, went through two 10 - 1's before that due to lost or damaged bits etc. My 11 - 1 was stolen from one of the guys around my shop (I know exactly who, but it's not worth the confrontation.) I picked up the Kompact and the great thing is, lost a tip? No problem, just replace it. The chuck will accept your 5/16s or 1/4" holders no problems. It was worth the money in my eyes. Plus I'm the only guy around with one so I know if it grows legs. :thumbsup:


 

What do you think? I changed up my daily carry:


----------



## thegoldenboy

mcclary's electrical said:


> What do you think? I changed up my daily carry:


Is that a Milwaukee ticker with a built in LED flashlight? What did that run you?


----------



## Frasbee

Hey what's that fruity lookin' screwdriver?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

thegoldenboy said:


> Is that a Milwaukee ticker with a built in LED flashlight? What did that run you?


 

That's exactly what it is, it was 20 bucks. 




Frasbee said:


> Hey what's that fruity lookin' screwdriver?


 

AARRGG WERA AARRGGG


----------



## Frasbee

mcclary's electrical said:


> That's exactly what it is, it was 20 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AARRGG WERA AARRGGG


Ah, I thought it looked familiar. :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

thegoldenboy said:


> is that a milwaukee ticker with a built in led flashlight? What did that run you?


 






................


----------



## ethaninmotion

mcclary's electrical said:


> What do you think? I changed up my daily carry:
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5255"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5256"/>


Have you used longer bits on that? I still want to get one but I think its too stubby for my work.


----------



## administr8tor

ethaninmotion said:


> Have you used longer bits on that? I still want to get one but I think its too stubby for my work.


It extends:thumbup: watch the video:thumbsup:


----------



## Frasbee

ethaninmotion said:


> Have you used longer bits on that? I still want to get one but I think its too stubby for my work.


It extendssssssssss.

And yes, you could put in a long tip if you chose, but you wouldn't be able to store it in the handle when you swapped out bits.

I never used it in residential besides as a drill tip.

I definitely used it more in commercial, and I find myself using it more again in industrial.


----------



## Frasbee

Out of curiosity, what's so great about the crocs?

I got a pair of craftsman strippers that are knock offs of the one's Josue posted.

Can't say they're anything special, but never had a problem with them either.


----------



## ethaninmotion

administr8tor said:


> It extends:thumbup: watch the video:thumbsup:


Thanks to you and frasbee not sure how I missed that the first time I watched the video :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Frasbee said:


> Out of curiosity, what's so great about the crocs?
> 
> I got a pair of craftsman strippers that are knock offs of the one's Josue posted.
> 
> Can't say they're anything special, but never had a problem with them either.


 
You know how the Allen screw on the klein's is always too loose or too tight? people talk of loktite on it, but the croc's have such a strong spring, they don't get stiff


----------



## pc9460

What's that screwdriver called exactly? I link to where I could buy it is appreciated!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

pc9460 said:


> What's that screwdriver called exactly? I link to where I could buy it is appreciated!


 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Wera-KK-25-7-In...639?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3cb3a024ef

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/weras-kompact-driver-video-13365/


----------



## Mintz

http://chadstoolbox.com/05051024001werakraftformkompakt25phzphslwpouch.aspx

this is the cheapest i have seen it anywhere...i've been thinking about ordering myself one, it seems really nice.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Bkessler said:


> I don't always use strippers buy when I do, I prefer Ideal super t's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay busy my friends.


The only thing I use when it comes to strippers. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## pc9460

Can you buy croc's in store or only online?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

pc9460 said:


> Can you buy croc's in store or only online?


 

I got mine from the supply shop, but they probably have a website


----------



## B4T

I have always used these to strip #24 - #3THHN without changing a thing..


----------



## BuzzKill

Frasbee said:


> Hey what's that fruity lookin' screwdriver?


and they make fun of my boots!:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

BuzzKill said:


> and they make fun of my boots!:laughing:


 Are they water proof??:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> View attachment 5258
> ................


 Does that milwalkee tic work as good as the fluke?


----------



## BuzzKill

HARRY304E said:


> Are they water proof??:laughing:


they can be, with the proper treatment, of course if I'm going into water, I'll wear the appropriate attire.


----------



## administr8tor

HARRY304E said:


> Does that milwalkee tic work as good as the fluke?


NO! I'm getting very disappointing readings with the milwaukee compared to the fluke.

But damn that light is nice:thumbup:


----------



## MF Dagger

BuzzKill said:


> they can be, with the proper treatment, of course if I'm going into water, I'll wear the appropriate attire.


Speedo and birkenstocks?


----------



## BuzzKill

MF Dagger said:


> Speedo and birkenstocks?


you be quiet, you know better.


----------



## iJuke

mcclary's electrical said:


> As carried daily:
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5252"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.electriciantalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5253"/>


I see you have the milwaukee Tic tester... How do u like it? Have any problems with it? I have a Klein nc Tic tester which works great when it works...i find myself having to push really hard on the button to turn it on & while on if i bump it hard the batteries are a little loose and loose connection turning it off... Lemme know!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

iJuke said:


> I see you have the milwaukee Tic tester... How do u like it? Have any problems with it? I have a Klein nc Tic tester which works great when it works...i find myself having to push really hard on the button to turn it on & while on if i bump it hard the batteries are a little loose and loose connection turning it off... Lemme know!


 

I was hooked on the simple Greenlee GT11 for years. I've tried them all and never found one as reliable as the Greenlee except for the original amprobe tick. 

The Milwaukee seems to do fine and has not fooled me, or lied to me yet. The flashlight is very bright, and it turns itself off if you leave it on in your bag. Good deal for the price. I lost my first one in three weeks and bought another one.


----------



## Chevyman30571

I noticed that the milwaukee is too sensitive. I get readings of voltage when i am in the neutral slot. I know hoe to get rid of this with esd with my finger on the tip of the tester but a diy person would not know this. I dont like it. I am back to using my fluke and ideal volt aware tester. Milwaukee tried to make a good tester but it is a better flashlight than anything.


----------



## Big John

I love this thing. Has voltage detection and current detection. Which means I can tell if a shielded wire is carrying current, or conductors in a pipe. Plus, both are adjustable so I get a lot fewer "false positives" even in crowded j-boxes. I'll never go back to the old style pens.

-John

EDIT: I don't know how that stupid thumbs-down got up there, but it ain't supposed to be there.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Chevyman30571 said:


> I noticed that the milwaukee is too sensitive. I get readings of voltage when i am in the neutral slot. I know hoe to get rid of this with esd with my finger on the tip of the tester but a diy person would not know this. I dont like it. I am back to using my fluke and ideal volt aware tester. Milwaukee tried to make a good tester but it is a better flashlight than anything.


 

Glad you dug this thread up. I've been through two the Milwaukee's now and have rightfully decided they're junk. I busted the other yesterday into 1000 pieces against a cinderblock wall. Pure junk. Not only are they not reliable, but both mine had something loose inside it. Stick it in a receptacle slot, and when you pull it out, it would cut itslef off. Tap it too hard, cut it self off. Junk and has rightfully been smashed


----------



## jmellc

Yes, those are good, Kleins with screw cutters. I've had several pairs of them.


----------



## HARRY304E

administr8tor said:


> NO! I'm getting very disappointing readings with the milwaukee compared to the fluke.
> 
> But damn that light is nice:thumbup:


 That light is really good they got somthing right at least...:laughing:


----------

